# attemping to fetch from <name of ftp server and name of the file>is unable to fetch



## helpmeplease (Nov 7, 2010)

iam a Newbie in freebsd and i have a little problem when i try install kde but i cant 
because this command


```
attemping to fetch from <name of ftp server and name of the file>is unable to fetch
```

when i put ifconfig the ip address not appears only 127.0.0.1 i know it is a bridge 

thanks

:stud  :q:x


----------



## aragon (Nov 7, 2010)

I think you need to install Windows....


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 7, 2010)

helpmeplease, read your signup email about how to open and write a proper topic and how to ask questions the correct way. Shortcut here.


----------

